# stilacosmetics.com Promo Codes



## star07 (Oct 8, 2007)

Because of the relaunching of the website, there are a few codes floating around:

LOVEMUA = $10 off and free shipping on $50+
(http://www.stilacosmetics.com/promo_lovemua.asp)

LOVESTILA = $5 off and free shipping on $50+
(http://www.stilacosmetics.com/promo_lovestila.asp)

These have ended:_
MYSPACE = 20% off and free shipping on $30+
(http://www.stilacosmetics.com/promo_myspace.asp)

WELCOMEBACK = 20% off and free shipping on $50+
(http://www.stilacosmetics.com/promo_welcomeback.asp)_


----------



## stilagurl (Oct 26, 2007)

the MYSPACE code expired.  but there's a new code with the same offer.

JENNIFERBFF = 20% off PLUS free shipping on $30+


----------



## Janice (Oct 26, 2007)

KARABFF = 20% off PLUS free shipping on $30+


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jan 1, 2008)

Just a suggestion but this thread should be a "sticky" at the top so we can just keep adding new codes as they come available.

The newest I've heard of is STILALOVER for free shipping on $75 or more (not including purchase of gift certs).

Also, you can get free shipping on any order in which you order the new Cherry Flush cheek stain thingie with code CHERRYCRUSH.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi girls!  I'm not entirely sure what codes are valid at this point but I do know that if you plan to order $75 or more at the moment you can get a Belle of the ball palette free with your order (and free shipping too) with code BELLE.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 19, 2008)

*LOVETHAT for a free convertible color duo and free shipping on orders over $75

LIKETHIS for free shipping, no minimum order. HTH
*


----------



## musicalhouses (Feb 20, 2008)

LOVELY also gives you free ship, no minimum


----------



## Reenie (Mar 8, 2008)

From my contact at stila:

Here's a VIP coupon good for 20% OFF and FREE shipping that you should feel free to give to anybody who shares your love of stila!

Coupon Code: GETSTILA

(minimum order of $30 - expires this weekend)

Sorry I'm posting it late, but it took me a while to remember where I'd stuck the email. Tee hee!


----------



## Reenie (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh!

And if that's expired, try this:

stila cosmetics - Promo - ACTORS

I can't say how long it'll be available, so use it while you can!


----------



## star07 (Apr 20, 2008)

STILACANDY for 25% off and free shipping
Promo from DailyCandy.com


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 16, 2008)

*~*LOVELY still works for free shipping (no minimum)...I just used it to get my Pon Pon Gerbera lip glaze...YAY!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*~*


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 19, 2008)

*~*LOOK (free shipping, no minimum) works!!!*~*


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 3, 2008)

This isn't a code but Hautelook.com is having a Stila sale on 12-4 to 12-5!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 23, 2009)

hey stila shoppers --

it's stila's inaugural BUY MORE, SAVE MORE offer!

$10 OFF & FREE SHIPPING
on orders of $50+

$20 OFF & FREE SHIPPING
on orders of $100+

$30 OFF & FREE SHIPPING
on orders of $150+

just enter the coupon code SAVEMORE during checkout and watch the magic happen!

this offer will expire at 11:59PM pacific on monday, january 26th.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (May 23, 2009)

From Krasey Beautiful: Stila Pro will get you 40% off.

If any US ladies are taking advantage of this offer and doesn't mind, I would really appreciate a CP for Gerbera CC because they won't ship to Aus.
Please PM me!


----------



## mae13 (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if we're likely to get a FnF sale anytime soon? Most companies do something like that in the fall for Holiday.


----------



## Kayraphat (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

 -Complementary Stila Appreciation 24kt Luxe Lip Gloss with order of $25 or more. Code *APPRECIATE*.
-Free Runway Collection Palette ($82 Value) with purchase of $50 or more. Code *FALLPALETTE*. 
 


p.s.; this is not a code, but 60$ worthy of matte bronzer+gold powder duo is *10$* at Sephora: Beauty, Skin Care, Makeup, Hair, & Fragrance !


----------



## kippeydale (Sep 20, 2009)

Promo Code:  FREEFALL to get a free Golden Noir 24k smudgepot


----------



## roxyr (Sep 23, 2009)

*50% Off 2-in-1 creamy cheek & lip color*

CODE:  luckydaily5

Today only,* save 50 percent* on this wildly popular two-in-one creamy cheek and lip color.

Regular price: $25. Lucky Breaks price: $12.50. How to get it: Log on to stilacosmetics.com and enter "luckydaily5" at checkout (all colors).

_Offer is valid from 12:00 a.m. ET to 11:59 p.m. ET on September 23, 2009, or while supplies last. Discounts and prices do not include shipping or taxes, unless otherwise noted. Need help? E-mail us at [email protected].
_


----------



## revoltofagirl (Oct 8, 2009)

20%  OFF & FREE shipping on any order of $50 or more. share with all your  friends but remember it's only valid for one week --  expires 10.16.09.

* code to share  is:**4LYNDEE*


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 31, 2009)

stila cosmetics - category: what's new >> Barbie Loves Stila

Free shipping, Barbie cans$18!!!\

Code : LAUNCH
END MONDAY!


----------



## revoltofagirl (Nov 6, 2010)

free shipping until 11/07/10 at midnight!
  	[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*code: CHRR2HFWW3*[/FONT]


----------

